# Ultimate Strain Guide 1000+ Listings by Ryan Riley



## dolamic (Feb 20, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had this as a PDF or some other sort of E-book. I have looked all over the internet for it, with no success. 
I found all the other multitudes of books out there, but it seems this specific book has yet to be scanned in. PM or post, thanks for any help.

-dolamic


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Check this out I just came across it the other day thought it was pretty sweat! http://en.seedfinder.eu/cannabis-strain-wizard/


----------

